# when did Litespeed make stems



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

like the one pictured? about how much were they?

they don't appear to make any stems (or seatposts)any more.
at least I didn't see any on their webpage. thanks.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Friction_Shifter said:


> like the one pictured? about how much were they?
> 
> they don't appear to make any stems (or seatposts)any more.
> at least I didn't see any on their webpage. thanks.


I have catalogs showing stems from '97 through '02. - TF


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

If I remember right, they used to go for $200-250. The Ibis stem used to cost $350 back in 1992, which I thought was pretty steep.



TurboTurtle said:


> I have catalogs showing stems from '97 through '02. - TF


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

elviento said:


> If I remember right, they used to go for $200-250. The Ibis stem used to cost $350 back in 1992, which I thought was pretty steep.


Litespeed didn't even inculde them in the build kits for their own bikes. - TF


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

so if I paid $22.71 delivered did I get a good deal?  

it was listed as "Litespeed Quill" otherwise I think it would have seen more action.

I've had my share of "what was I thinking" too....


----------

